# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  DVD ΒΛΑΒΗ

## sakisvas

Καλημέρα σε ολους,

Έχω ένα dvd toshiba sd-340e και το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν αναγνωρίζει
το δισκάκι. Το έχω καθαρίσει αλλα δεν έγινε κατι. Μήπως έχει κάποιος κάποια ιδέα???


ευχαριστώ

----------


## pavlakis

Αν το εχεις πολυ καιρο σημαινει πως η αποδοση του λειζερ που διαβαζει το δισκο εχει πεσει και μια ρυθμιση που μπορει να γινει αν το επιτρεπει και η σησκευη ειναι μια μικρη αυξηση του ρευματος για το λειζερ,με τριμμερ της συσκευης,αλλα αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα οτι δεν θα δουλευει για αρκετο καιρο και οτι μπορει να επηρεασει τη σωστη λειτουργια αναγνωσης.

----------


## sakisvas

Το προσπάθησα αυτό που μου λες αλλα τίποτα.

Βλέπω πάντως πως μόλις βάζω καποιο δισκάκι δεν το γυρίζει για να το διαβάσει. Σαν να δυσκολεύεται να το γυρίσει.

----------


## gep58

Σάκη,
πόσο κάνει ένα καινούργιο;

Έτσι από περιέργεια...  :Wink: 
gep58

----------


## xrhstos1978

Aν το laser δεν διαβαζει δεν γιρναει το δισκακι.

----------


## east electronics

pavlaki  ατιμουλικο κατι παιρνεις και δεν μας το λες ...... το  φορουμ εδω εχει καλα παιδια ..... μακρια απο ουσιες ..... τα υγρα των ηλεκτρολυτικων δεν εχουν αποποινικοποιηθει ακομα !!!!!!

----------


## pavlakis

Δηλαδη να μην ξαναδωσω τετοια συμβουλη?

----------


## east electronics

προφανως οχι ....και οταν μια συσκευη οπτικης αναγνωσης δεν παιζει μην το δενεις κομπο οτι φταιει η κεφαλη ...υπαρχουν και αλλα πραγματα που μπορει να εχουν καποια ζημια

----------


## betacord85

> προφανως οχι ....και οταν μια συσκευη οπτικης αναγνωσης δεν παιζει μην το δενεις κομπο οτι φταιει η κεφαλη ...υπαρχουν και αλλα πραγματα που μπορει να εχουν καποια ζημια


δικιο συμφωνω, μπορει απτην πολυκαιρια  να εχουν <<ξερασει>>οι πυκνοτες στο πλακετακι της κεφαλης σωστα????

----------

